# Pics from the barn - More added 4/18



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I was out taking some pics today and thought that I would post them.

Lambs - the lighter two are sold....




























Ewe that is waiting to lamb hopefully any time!










Nova -










Never sitting still -










Hemi -










Twilight and Dobie -


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

very cute pictures! i love hemi!
beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Pretty lambs! They are such a pretty color. Good luck lambing

Love the goats playing. I like the little stump, and someone always has to be on it. :greengrin:

How tall are your fences? They look really nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Nova is just so cute!!!

I always loved Dobie's coloring and now i have one just like (well in July I pick her up)


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Great pictures! I love taking pictures of our barnyard animals!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

they are really cute..  ..thanks for sharing....... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

We have 10 foot game fencing as they used to raise elk on our land. It is reinforced every 6 feet or so with 6 inch in diameter drilling pipe. There is also a second pen across our driveway. In these pics the girls were all in the small section of one pen (I call it the winter pen).

But today, I put the horses and boys across the driveway in the big "summer" pen since it is to be nice for the next few days and then opened up the girls pen so they have about 2 1/2 acres of treed area to play in.

OHHHHH AND my ewe lambed last night!!!!!!!!!!!! A single - but a :girl: so hubby said that she is staying for the breeding program!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Wahoo! At least it was a :girl:! :wahoo:

And I always :drool: over your fencing.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

What kind of sheep are those?? And they are all so sweet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

They are blackbelly sheep - undomesticated as all get out - but that is alright with me!! LOL!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

you know we almost got some of those for the petting zoo but if they can not be taimed they would not be good for a petting zoo.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

How cute!! I love Dobie! She's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

congrats on the new lamb....so glad you get to keep her.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

If you bottle raise the Blackbelly and never put them back out with the wild herd, then you can tame them - but that is the only way. I can get them to come up and eat out of a pan from me - but that is it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

They're all so cute! I think Nova is ADORABLE, *runs off with Nova*. :angel2: Is that Firecracker in the background of Hemi's pic? How's she doing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Great pics Allison! Hemi and Nova are getting so big! My goodness how time flies.

Congrats on the baby ewe.

Twilight and Dobi are looking very pretty with that scenic background...just beautiful!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

Great eye Crissa - yah that is Fire. She is great! Real tiny, open, and healed. She is not one that I pushed to breed this year. She is just so tiny. But fall maybe to a nigi - I would be hesitant to put her with my Nubie. She still likes to come up and check my pockets, and even after the near death experience and what not that took months to heal - she knows that I was only trying to help and is just as sweet as the day that I brought her home.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

That's great! Lyric was the same way, tiny and then finally hit her growth spurt and is now quite a nice size. Next time you can I'd really like to see a picture of her. *pwease?* I'm so glad that she recovered though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

I am fixin to go out there, so I will take a new picture for you - her hair looks weird - but it is because she likes to lay on the plastic slide, so it does a weird patting thing - hard to explain - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the barn*

As requested - pics of Fire along with multiple others - couldn't help it - I was having to much fun.

I took the mastiffs in the pen with me to see how they would do - and they were awesome!

Ewe lamb born sometime wee early this morning -










Nova -resting from a long day of being in the "big girl" area -










Boys out in the "summer" pen -










Female herd -










Fire - man she looks aweful in pictures - I promise her face is not swollen - she was chewing cud -



















Fire and Sandy -










Luna and the herd -










Paris and the herd -










Darn Nova -


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw! Fire is so cute! It looks like she's smiling in that pic. :wink: That last picture is hilarious! It looks like she's saying "Haha, I ruined the picture!" :ROFL: That lamb sure is cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention - please excuse the pen - this is where the horses were all winter and I just moved them today - so if you get a Poo shot in there - know that next weekend we are bringing the tractors up to get everything cleaned up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh please dont worry!

I see what you mean about Fire's hair - to funny


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Everyone is sure having a nice day out! :sun: Love the group shots, everyone moseying about looking for/doing their own thing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, they are hilarious, if I leave the barn area - they let me get about 1/2 of the way down the hill and they come running - screaming - like they are dying and have to come find me. Once everyone is down there they hang out till someone gets a wild hair to run as fast as they can (usually Nova) to the barn and then it is a stampede back up the hill!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Allison! They are all looking very content.....and Nove is so cute! What a character.

Frire looks great! She's healed up very nice and she is growing! I see a difference in her from pics you posted before of her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire is doing better - and soooo darn lovey all of a sudden - not sure what that is all about :shrug: 

Friday night I went out to give minerals and I sat on their slide - Nova was perfectly content to jump in my lap, lay down, and eat the minerals from there. I would push her off and she was jumping right back in my lap. Wish hubby would have been out there with the camera


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute.........


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty!!!!


----------

